

How is Freemium different than Crippleware? - sanj

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemium<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crippleware<p>I've been quite successful, as have many others, at building "crippleware" products.<p>Am I missing something?
======
qhoxie
I'm not sure there is a definitive answer to this, but here is the difference
as I often see it:

Crippleware will sometimes omit or restrict features that are needed for basic
operations in the application. Freemium tempts users to pay who like the
basics but "want more."

Definitely not always the case, but that could be a distinction.

~~~
sanj
Bad crippleware definitely works that way.

Good crippleware lets you try everything.

~~~
qhoxie
Right, hence the _sometimes_.

------
zhyder
They're just buzzwords that can mean whatever you want them to mean. When in
doubt choose the one with the positive connotation.

------
burke
It's all just terminology, so the definitions are kind of fluid, but this is
how I see it:

Crippleware tries to shame you into buying the full product by making you feel
like a second-class citizen while using the free version, while Freemium tries
to provide you with a pleasant user experience until you eventually decide to
opt for the paid version.

